# Meter can next to driveway?



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Gulftrician said:


> Hello everyone. I am new to this site. I have been reading your posts for some years though. I am wiring a townhome and was wondering if there was anything I missed about putting a meter can next to the driveway. Maybe something about physical damage? I couldn't find anything and the contractor wants me to put it there. It is an underground feed. Thoughts or code references? Thanks.


Welcome to the forum. In the driveway no, next to it no issue. Let common sense be your guide.


----------



## Inspectorclouseau (Oct 28, 2015)

General Code rules require electrical equipment to not be installed in locations where it will be subject to mechanical damage (like vehicles backing in and out of driveways). Check with your utility provider, they often have requirements which prohibit such a location unless a bollard or similar means of providing protection is installed.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

On the lawn is not a driving area, normally. If backing into it was a code issue, we could never put RV peds in. Again, common sense. Sorry for the 90 degree picture. The white at the"bottom" is driveway.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

backstay said:


> On the lawn is not a driving area, normally. If backing into it was a code issue, we could never put RV peds in. Again, common sense. Sorry for the 90 degree picture. The white at the"bottom" is driveway.




Isn't that low to the ground in snowy Minnesota?:001_huh:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

drsparky said:


> Isn't that low to the ground in snowy Minnesota?:001_huh:


You're still not seeing it right... it's actually mounted to a wall with a realistic mural painted on it. Damn fine brush work:thumbup:


----------

